# Blank screen on toshiba nb200



## asmurray13 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi
I have a toshiba NB200 running xp. Problem: screen is blank. When i push the power on the power light comes on as does the fan but nothing is displayed on screen. So please note there is nothing on the screen from boot up...therefore no fn key will work, no disks will work, nothing will work if screen is blank. 

fixes; I have removed the hdd and installed it in my other computer, it had blue screen of death but i fixed that (had to reinstall xp from disk and not the stupid thing wont activate but thats another issue i will solve later) and hdd is working just fine so hdd is not the issue. also in device manager display adapters all seem to be functioning. so i reinstalled it into the toshiba nb200 and again nothing, no display but indicator lights and fan come on.

i am thinking this must be a hardware issue but i just want to be sure what piece of hardware is broken before ordering new parts in to fix it. 

please do not reply to this thread unless you actually know what the issue is of how to fix it.

thank you

oh also i tried all the usual 'take battery off, hold down power key' etc etc so im looking for new and more effective solutions please


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Connect the laptop to an external display to see if you get an image.


----------



## asmurray13 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi
Thanks for responding. Ok so I hooked it up to external monitor (tried two of them actually) and as soon as the cord was plugged in external monitors went black as well. So hdd works in a diff computer and yet plugging in to external monitor give a black screen as well. Any idea where the problem is?


----------



## lisamc (Mar 18, 2012)

I had this fault too. You need to update the BIOS and that solves the problem. Go to this page BIOS Downloads - Toshiba (This is the UK site, you might need to change this if you're elsewhere)and download the BIOS update, unzip it and install it then restart your netbook (Be brave - it WILL restart after this) and bingo - it's fixed. Good luck.


----------

